# Plastisol transfers



## PhreshcoClothing (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey, just bougt a heat press off of ebay, to start up my clothing brand which im gonna use mostly, plastisol transfers for small orders and a local screen printer when things get rolling. But im concerned with the feel of plastisol transfers? How long does they last? How well does the transfers wash? If anyone can leave info about them that you think i might need to know, will be appreciated!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

High quality plastisol transfers, when applied properly, can outlast the shirt. It is basically the same product as direct screen printing. However, I would be careful of many of the machines sold on EBay. If they are listed as 'sublimation' they might not provide enough pressure to apply plastisol designs.


----------

